Ask HN: Has Y Combinator ever accepted sibling founders? - chirau
======
subie
Stripe

Irish entrepreneurs John and Patrick Collison founded Stripe in 2010

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stripe_(company)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stripe_\(company\))

------
mitchellst
Homejoy. Adora and Aaron Cheung.

